# Leg



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I went to let my girls out today and one of them was hiding. She seems to either have dislocated her leg at the elbow joint or broken it. The leg is completely floppy with no sensation at all. When I move the joint I can feel a grinding that I don't feel in the other leg. Thoughts? I assume I will have to cull her.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I would if this chicken were mine.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Wait! Don't cull her just yet. I had a bird do this. And maybe not to the same extent. What I did was... Take duct tape and tape her leg up to her underneath . Under the wings all the way around. Waited two weeks cut the top and let her work it free on her own when it was strong. I did this 2xs and she is now normal. Weird but I swear it worked. She hopped around...


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Wait! Don't cull her just yet. I had a bird do this. And maybe not to the same extent. What I did was... Take duct tape and tape her leg up to her underneath . Under the wings all the way around. Waited two weeks cut the top and let her work it free on her own when it was strong. I did this 2xs and she is now normal. Weird but I swear it worked. She hopped around...


And her leg was lifeless too? I wonder what she did?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry in my opinion I would cull her. If she only has a leg injury she is still edible.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Sorry in my opinion I would cull her. If she only has a leg injury she is still edible.


I have never cleaned a chicken! I wish I knew someone who did. I did cull her. Upon closer examination that leg at the joint could be completely twisted 360*. It was cold as well.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Good decision. There is a tutorial on the meat bird section with videos and a link to a pictorial that can help you process this bird.


----------

